# what to do for my ibs



## Guest (Oct 25, 2000)

HI I HAVE IBS FOR YEARS WHAT IS THE FIRST STEPS IN MY DIET.I HAVE THE CONSTIPATION&THE DIARRHEA TYPE OF IBS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2000)

You can start by excepting your condition and start wearing diapers.I myself use glad 13 gallon trash bags as diapers as they are cheap and they retain 100 % of all liquid waste.Just add 1 cup of dry potato flakes to your plastic diapers prior to pulling them up all the way past your belly button. The fit will be tight,both gas and liquid tight,so that you can wear regular clothes over the top of your diapers with no noticable increase in size. Remember to apply plenty of cod-liver oil diaper rash protective cream to help keep diaper rash in its place.Your diapers will last up to 14 hours between changes. Change your diapers in the shower with plenty of hot water and soap,then re-apply the same mixture as aboveto keep your IBS in control,enjoy life anddo not worry about accidents as these diapers have given me my freedom now for over 12 years.------------------


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

tank, are you serious? No way!Wes


----------

